# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χωρισμός...Ένας μικρος θάνατος...

## agp

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να περιγράψω με λίγα λόγια την θλίψη που νιώθω μέσα στην δύνη του απίστευτου χωρισμού που ζω.Η ιστορία μου λοιπόν ξεκινάει λίγους μήνες πριν όταν μετά από 10 χρόνια σχέσης και απόλυτης αφοσίωσης σε έναν ανθρωπο φτάσαμε στην εκκλησία με μία τεράστια προσμονή για την τελετή και την άλλη μέρα, από μέρους μου πάντα όπως αποδείχθηκε εκ των υστέρων.Από την επόμενη μέρα, έμεινα μόνη....Με άφησε...Με ταπέινωσε...Με σκότωσε...Ή μάλλον με διέλυσε....Με εκτέλεσε στα τρία μέτρα...Μέσα στο σπίτι που φτάξαμε για να ζήσουμε.Για να στεγάσουμε την αγάπη και την οικογένεια μας.Έτσι τουλάχιστον έλεγε μέχρι και ένα μήνα πρίν το γάμο...Στη συνέχεια...το τίποτα.Παρακαλητά, ατελείωτα γιατί, άρνηση, πόνος, αδικία και κατάθλιψη.Ένας άνθρωπος που με ακολουθολούν κι άλλα προβλήματα, κάνοντας μια ζωή υπομονή περίμενα τοσο πολύ αυτό το νέο ξεκίνημα...Έδωσα τόσα πολλά...Αλλά τελικά όσο πιο πολλά δίνεις, τόσο λιγότερα παίρνεις.Φυσικά με παρακολουθεί ψυχίατρος, παίρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγή και κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία....όμως πονάω τόσο πολύ...

----------


## researcher

Γεια χαρα

τι ειναι αυτο που σε πονα?

ειχες την προσδοκια οτι μια τοσο δυσκολη σχεση θα διευκολυνοταν με το γαμο


και διαψευστηκες οικτρα?

η σε πικραινει δεν ηθελες να χωρισετε ενω το ηθελε εκεινος?

----------


## marian_m

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.
Παντρευτήκατε και την επόμενη μέρα έφυγε?

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

agp, κουραγιο...
Ο πονος μετριαζεται κατα τη γνωμη μου οταν διατηρουμε διαρκη επαφη με την καθημερινοτητα, και δεν πλεουμε σε πελαγη φαντασιακης ευτυχιας .
Τωρα, ηρθε η ωρα να καταλαβεις γιατι δεν ειχες επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα, με το τι νιωθει και μηπως ειχες γινει πιεστικη στην προσπαθεια σου να πετυχεις την ικανοποιηση αυτου που τοσο πολυ ηθελες.

----------


## carrie

βρε εσωτερικη δυναμη απο οσα ποστ που εχω διαβασει δικα σου αυτο ειναι το πρωτο που συμφωνησα χοχοχο

agp πετα κοριτσι μου τις πλερεζες και βαλε τα γιορτινα που απαλλαχτηεκς απο εναν μαλακα!! Δυστυχως ξοδεψες καποιο καιρο κ δυστυχως εσυ δεν ειχες παρει χαμπαρι οτι ειναι μαλακας για να φυγεις πρωτη, αλλα σου εκανε τη χαρη κ εφυγε αυτος!!!!!! ΓΙουπι!!! Κ οσο το δυνατον νωριτερα!!!!!! Ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος περιμενει να τον γνωρισεις, αρκει να εχεις συνειεδηση της πραγματικοτητας των συναισθηματων κτλ κτλ!! Και πανω απο ολα να ξερεις οτι τον εαυτο σου εχεις, κανεναν αλλον ποτε!!!!!!!! Ολοι οι αλλοι ανθρωποι ειναι συνταξιδιωτες μας, κτηματα μας ποτε, καποιοι μας συντροφευουν πολυ, αλλοι λιγοτερο κ παει λεγοντας!

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

carrie, δεν νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου  :Smile:  γιατί εγώ διαφωνώ με το 'μαλακας' που χαρακτηριζεις το αγορι της. Μην ξεχνας ηταν μαζι 10 ετη.
Και το να υπερ-απλουστευουμε μια κατασταση με ενα χαρακτηριστικο "μαλακας" , δεν οφελει.

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, το να βαζουμε ταμπελες στους αλλους ανθρωπους , μας αποτρεπει απο το να κοιταξουμε τα δικα μας λαθη και τις δικες μας ευθυνες. Ομως μονο ετσι θα μεγαλωσουμε ψυχικα και θα ωριμασουμε.

----------


## carrie

κ ομως εκανες λαθος, συμφωνω μαζι σου και παλι! Για δευτερη φορα! χαχαχα Ουτε οι ταμπελες ειναι καλες ουτε να υπεραπλουστευουμε! Απλα δεν κανω λεπτεπιλεπτες ψυχαναλυτικες αναλυσεις εδω περα, τα λεω πιο χυμα κ ατσαλα, κ πολλες φορες αυτα ειναι που καταλαβαινει ο αλλος, ειδικα αν ειναι μπερδεμενος, μπορει να εχω κ αδικο παλι, αλλα δεν πολυ σκαω!

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Άρα συμφωνούμε  :Smile: 
Καλά κάνεις και γράφεις όπως σου αρέσει. Όλα χρειάζονται.

----------


## mateo

οι παλιες αγαπες πανε στο παραδεισο

----------


## carrie

Δεν πα να πανε οπου θελουνε!

----------


## Kandy

Κανεις πολυ καλα που κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια. Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ να καταλαβεις κ τα δικα σου λαθη, γιατι κατι σιγουρα λαθος εκανες κ συ για να μην εχεις καταλαβει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στη σχεση... Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι δεν ηταν ειλικρινης μαζι σου κ αυτο δεν ηταν εντιμο απο την πλευρα του.... Προχωρα μπροστα! Μαθε απο τα λαθη σου ετσι ωστε να μην τα επαναλαβεις! Και να θυμασαι οτι δεν αξιζει να βρισκεσαι σε αυτη την κατασταση για κανεναν..... Βιασου να γινεις καλα! Ηζωη ειναι μπροστα σου κ σε περιμενει!!!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> οι παλιες αγαπες πανε στο παραδεισο


στο διαολο πανε και καλο θα ειναι να μη ξαναγυρνανε! κατι ξερω κι εγω, 7 χρονια εμπειριας με ΜΙΑ κοπελα μονο, που φυσικα δεν οδηγησε πουθενα. οποτε ποιος γαμος και κουραφεξαλα, ο γαμος ειναι απλα για τα ματια του κοσμου οπως κι ολα τα αλλα, κωλοχαρτα και ιστοριες για το μετεπειτα, αν κι αφου πεθανει ο ενας απ'τους δυο, να μαστε καλυμενοι. απλα μαλακιες!

----------


## oboro

Καμια φορα καλο ειναι να ακουμε λιγο τον αλλον και την ιστορια του αντι να προβαλλουμε δικες μας εμπειριες και χαρακτηρισμους με την πρωτη ευκαιρια...

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου agp. Σου εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλύτερα σύντομα. :Smile: 
Χρησιμοποίησες πολύ δυνατές εκφράσεις για να περιγράψεις πώς βιώνεις εσύ το χωρισμό. Αλλά αν το σκεφτείς, δε θα περιέγραφε ο καθένας έναν χωρισμό ως "εκτέλεση στα τρία μέτρα". Η εκτέλεση είναι εκτέλεση, όπως και να το κάνεις. Για να βιώνεις κάτι που δεν είναι εκτέλεση σαν εκτέλεση στο συναισθηματικό πεδίο, ίσως το συναίσθημά σου να το είχες επενδύσει όλο στο πεδίο αυτό, της σχέσης σου, οπότε και ο τερματισμός της βιώνεται απο σένα σαν εκμηδένιση (σαν θάνατος).
Όταν λες ταπείνωση τι εννοείς ακριβώς? Με ποιον τρόπο νιώθεις να σε ταπείνωσε ο πρώην σύντροφός σου?
Υπάρχουν κάποια κενά για να κατανοήσω τι ακριβώς συνέβη. Μετάνιωσε και υποχώρησε μπροστά στις ευθύνες του γάμου? Μήπως δεν ήταν τελικά δικό του όνειρο αλλά πιέστηκε για να χωρέσει σ' αυτό και πριν το μεγάλο βήμα το συνειδητοποίησε, πως δεν ήταν έτοιμος για τέτοια δέσμευση? Μήπως όλο έγινε για καλό τελικά? Λέω γω τώρα μερικά, αν θες ας απαντήσεις με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα.

----------


## agp

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις γνώμες και τις απαντήσεις σας.Θα ξεκινήσω λέγοντας ότι με τον άνθρωπο αυτό, είχαμε ένα δέσιμο διαφορετικό, μια σχέση πολύ δυνατή...Αυτός ο χωρισμός δεν κρίθηκε σε συναισθήματα αλλά σε συμπεριφορές...Υπήρξαν θέματα χαζά που έφτασαν τα πράγματα εκεί αλλά και πιο βαθεια και σοβαρά θέματα κυρίως του συντρόφου μου-ακόμη και από την παιδική ηλικία όπως απωθημενα, φόβος προς τους γονείς και απόρριψη-αλλά δεν μπόρεσα όλα να τα κοντρολάρω δυστυχώς...τον βοήθησα παρα πολύ να στηριχθεί στα πόδια του όταν κανένας δεν ήταν εκεί γιάυτόν, ηθικά, ψυχολογικά, οικονομικά, πρακτικά....Όσο μπορούσα κι εγώ βέβαια...Κι αυτός όμως με είχε στηρίξει πολύ.Αυτό όμως που έκανε γκρέμισε τα πάντα...Κάποιοι διακρίνουν ακόμη και εκδίκηση σε όλη αυτή τη συμπεριφορά...Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Arsi

agp, καταρχάς εύχομαι να περάσει όλο αυτό το διάστημα του 'πένθους' όσο το δυνατό λιγότερο επώδυνα. 
10 χρόνια... ο άνθρωπός σου, θες το χρόνο σου.

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συνέβη, απ'τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη? Μετά το γάμο καπάκι αρχίσαν τα προβλήματα? και τι είδους ώστε να νιώθεις πως σε εκτέλεσε?
10 χρόνια είναι αυτά δε φάνηκε η πιθανή κατάληξη?, μου ακούγεται παράξενη η ιστορία σου, αν θες λες παραπάνω.
Κάπου έγραψες βέβαια πως έκανες υπομονή σε προβλήματα γι'αυτή τη μέρα ...

*Εκδίκηση γιατί? Μήπως τελικά η σχέση σας δεν ήταν γενικώς τόσο ιδανική παρόλα τα δυνατά συναισθήματα?

----------


## agp

Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι μπορεί να ακούγεται παράξενο όλο αυτό,αλλά πιστέψτε με ότι είναι όντως εκτέλεση.Και το γεγονός και ο τρόπος που τοέκανε.Τα λάθη μου τα έχω εντοπίσει, και δεν στέκει ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο να φερθεί έτσι άνανδρα.Δεν μπορώ να πώ άλλα αυτή τη στιγμή γιατί η κατάστασή μου είναι πολύ άσχημη.Έιναι τοσα πολλα......Θα μείνω σε αυτά που είπε ο γιατρός στην οικογένεια μου, περί πένθους, για συνέχιση της αγωγής οποσδήποτε για ένα χρόνο και το ότι όπως νιώθω είναι σαν να χάνεις παιδί.Αυτά δεν τα λέει κάποιος τυχαίος αλλά ο ψυχίατρος που με παρακολουθεί εδώ και τρεις μήνες και είναι γνώστης της όλης κατάστασης και του κάθε συναισθήματος και σκέψης μου.Έχω παρενέργειες από τα ηρεμηστικά και όσομ περνάει ο καιρος είμαι και χειρότερα.Κάθε μέρα....Είμαι τόσο χάλια που δεν μπορώ ούτε να γράψω άλλα....

----------


## Arsi

agp φρόντισε όσο μπορείς τον εαυτό σου, επικεντρώσου σ'αυτό και θα περάσει, θα το δεις. Πολλοί έχουμε περάσει και περνάμε καταστάσεις πραγματικά επώδυνες, που φαίνονται αδιέξοδες, που κάθε λεπτό μετράει χρόνος μέσα στην κατάσταση πόνου αλλά περνάει ακόμα κι αν τώρα σου φαίνεται αδιανόητο.
Όλα ξεπερνιούνται, ακόμα και το χάσιμο παιδιού (έχω δικό μου άτομο που έχασε παιδί εντελώς ξαφνικά απ'το 1 λεπτό στο άλλο).

Υπομονή και μοιράσου μαζί μας ότι θες. Πιστεύω πως σου κάνει καλό να μοιράζεσαι και να βγάζεις τον πόνο από μέσα σου.

Δηλαδή, δεν είδες βελτίωση από τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή?

----------


## agp

Μίλησα μαζί του...Εγώ πήρα...Λίγες κουβέντες για διαδικαστικα θέματα...Είναι ακριβώς εκεί που τον άφησα...Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι ο άνθρωπος που παντρεύτηκα και αγάπησα και έκανα τόσα πράγματα, τόσα χρόνια και έζησα τόσα μαζί του μπορεί και διαγράφει τα πάντα...Ίσως και να συνέχισε τη ζωή του τόσο σύντομα...Δεν θέλω να τον διευκολύνω σε τίποτα...Πονάω και δεν έχω καν μιλήσει ακόμα...

----------


## carrie

Μιλα μιλα μιλα!!!!!!!!!!! Μιλα σε μας!!!!! Εδω φρεσκοχωρισμενη! Θα ελεγα να τον διευκολυνεις παντως, γιατι κ εσυ βασανιζεις τον εαυτο σου αν μπαινεις σε τετοιες χρονοβορες και ψυχοφθορες διαδικασιες!

----------


## Remedy

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις γνώμες και τις απαντήσεις σας.Θα ξεκινήσω λέγοντας ότι με τον άνθρωπο αυτό, είχαμε ένα δέσιμο διαφορετικό, μια σχέση πολύ δυνατή...Αυτός ο χωρισμός δεν κρίθηκε σε συναισθήματα αλλά σε συμπεριφορές...Υπήρξαν θέματα χαζά που έφτασαν τα πράγματα εκεί αλλά και πιο βαθεια και σοβαρά θέματα κυρίως του συντρόφου μου-ακόμη και από την παιδική ηλικία όπως απωθημενα, φόβος προς τους γονείς και απόρριψη-αλλά δεν μπόρεσα όλα να τα κοντρολάρω δυστυχώς...τον βοήθησα παρα πολύ να στηριχθεί στα πόδια του όταν κανένας δεν ήταν εκεί γιάυτόν, ηθικά, ψυχολογικά, οικονομικά, πρακτικά....Όσο μπορούσα κι εγώ βέβαια...Κι αυτός όμως με είχε στηρίξει πολύ.Αυτό όμως που έκανε γκρέμισε τα πάντα...Κάποιοι διακρίνουν ακόμη και εκδίκηση σε όλη αυτή τη συμπεριφορά...Δεν ξέρω...


εγω ακομα δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως εχει συμβει.
το ρωτησε και η μαριαν αλλα δεν απαντησες.
ειχατε μια δυνατη και ανεφελη σχεση για 10 ολοκληρα χρονια, παντρευτηκατε και απο την επομενη εμρα ειδες εναν τελειως διαφορετικο ανθρωπο?
την επομενη μερα, εγκατελειψε το σπιτι σας?
απεκτησε η εμαθες για καποια αλλη σχεση?
τι ακριβως εγινε την επομενη μερα?
μιλαμε πραγματι για την επομενη ακριβως μερα η γενικα, δεν τα βρηκες οπως ηθελες το επομενο διαστημα?
θα βοηθουσε αν μας διευκρινιζες καπως το τι γινοταν...

----------


## agp

Όταν λέω την επόμενη μέρα, εννοώ ότι πήγαμε ένα σύντομο ταξίδι 3-4 μέρες εντός Ελλάδας, οπου η συμπεριφορά του ήταν κυρίως άσχημη, απόμακρος ψυχρός, μιλούσε άσχημα και απότομα, αλλά έβγαζε και φωτο, δηλαδή μια αλλοπρόσαλη και μπερδεμένη κατάσταση, και όταν γυρίσαμε έμεινε 2 βραδιές στο σπίτι όπου ήρθε πολύ αργά και την τρίτη ήρθε το βράδυ και χώρισε κάνοντας απλά μια ανακοίνωση.Δηλαδή μιλάμε για 9 μέρες μετα το γάμο.Δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρχε θέμα άλλης σχέσης.Εκ των υστέρων είπε ότι δεν ήθελε να παντρευτεί, ενώ 15 μέρες πρίν με πραγματα που έκανε και έλεγε έδειχνε παντού ότι το περίμενε.Εχει πει όμως και ότι εδώ και ένα χρόνο(το είπε λίγο μετά το χωρισμό), χαλάρωνε μέσα του συναισθηματικά.Είχαμε κάποια θέματα τα οποία προέρχονταν από τις οικογένειες, αλλά όχι κάτι που θα τον έκανε να φερθεί έτσι και να χωρίσει.Τελικά, μάλλον το άφησε το πράγμα να φτάσει εκεί που έφτασε....Δεν έκανε τίποτα για να σώσει τη σχέση.Δεν εκφραζόταν όπως έπρεπε για να καταλάβω πόσο σοβαρά ήταν τα πράγματα γι'αυτόν...Γι'αυτό λέω ότι το άφησε.....Τώρα είμαι χαλια....Είναι και οι συνθήκες της ζωής μου τώρα που με δυσκολεύουν τόσο πολύ....Όπως το ότι με έφερε σε άλλη πόλη που δεν εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ και με παγίδεψε εδώ...Πως να γυρίσω πίσω?Δεν θέλω...Πάντα ήθελα να φύγω...

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιατί πιστεύεις πως δε σου μίλαγε όταν κάτι τόσο σοβαρό, που θα είχε επιπτώσεις στην εξέλιξη της σχέσης σας, τι μπορεί να τον σταμάταγε και δεν το συζητούσε μαζί σου, με ένα άτομο με το οποίο μοιραζόταν τη ζωή του καθημερινά?
Γενικά ήταν άτομο κλειστό και απόμακρο, που κράταγε τις σκέψεις του για τον εαυτό του και δεν ανοιγόταν?
Έτσι τον γνώρισες ή έτσι εξελίχθηκε?
Ήσασταν ερωτευμένοι, ευτυχισμένοι μαζί?
Γιατί να φύγει κάποιος που είναι ευτυχισμένος και γεμάτος στη σχέση του?
Δεν έχω σκοπό να σε κάνω να νιώσεις άσχημα, και με συγχωρείς κιόλας, αλλά ίσως βοηθηθείς να δεις κάποια πλευρά με τη συζήτηση
που δεν έχεις αναγνωρίσει ή σκεφτεί.

----------


## Remedy

> ......
> .Εκ των υστέρων είπε ότι δεν ήθελε να παντρευτεί, ενώ 15 μέρες πρίν με πραγματα που έκανε και έλεγε έδειχνε παντού ότι το περίμενε.Εχει πει όμως και ότι εδώ και ένα χρόνο(το είπε λίγο μετά το χωρισμό), χαλάρωνε μέσα του συναισθηματικά.Είχαμε κάποια θέματα τα οποία προέρχονταν από τις οικογένειες, αλλά όχι κάτι που θα τον έκανε να φερθεί έτσι και να χωρίσει.Τελικά, μάλλον το άφησε το πράγμα να φτάσει εκεί που έφτασε....Δεν έκανε τίποτα για να σώσει τη σχέση.Δεν εκφραζόταν όπως έπρεπε για να καταλάβω πόσο σοβαρά ήταν τα πράγματα γι'αυτόν...Γι'αυτό λέω ότι το άφησε.....Τώρα είμαι χαλια....Είναι και οι συνθήκες της ζωής μου τώρα που με δυσκολεύουν τόσο πολύ....Όπως το ότι με έφερε σε άλλη πόλη που δεν εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ και με παγίδεψε εδώ...Πως να γυρίσω πίσω?Δεν θέλω...Πάντα ήθελα να φύγω...


ολα αυτα που του συνεβαιναν εδω και εναν χρονο, ειναι δυνατον εσυ να μην τα καταλαβαινες?
μαζι ειχατε την σχεση.
εαν απομακρυνοταν δεν ειναι δυνατον εσυ να ειχες την αισθηση οτι η σχεση σας ηταν μια χαρα, ενω αυτος ετοιμαζοταν να φυγει, ουτε γινεται να ηταν δικη του εντυπωση οτι κατι αλλαξε στην σχεση σας, ενω εσυ δεν μπορουσες να το αντιληφθεις.
μηπως εκλεινες τα ματια σου στην φθορα της σχεσης σας και ησουν αγκιστρωμενη στην ιδεα του γαμου που εσυ εβλεπες σαν τελικο στοχο, ενω αυτος σαν καταδικη?
γι αυτον τον γαμο δεν ειχατε συζητησει λιγο πριν τον κανετε? δεν ειχες ιδεα οτι ειχε εστω αμφιβολιες, αν οχι αντιρρησεις? 
φαινεται απιθανο σε μια σχεση ο ενας να ειναιε τοιμος να φυγει και η αλλη να νομιζει οτι πανε ολα καλα. το λιγοτερο που συνεβαινε ειναι μια μεγαλη αποσταση και καμια επαφη του ενος με τις επιθυμιες του αλλου.
σε αυτην την περιπτωση, που χαθηκε η επαφη δηλαδη, που χαθηκε η ενοτητα του ζευγαριου, τι να τον κανεις κι εσυ τον γαμο? ειναι κενο γραμμα, δεν νομιζεις?
φυσικα δεν χρειαζοταν να γινει καν το βημα, θια επρεπε να βρει το κουραγιο να σου πει τι θελει πριν προχωρησετε στην τελετη, εστω και την τελευταια στιγμη.
σε αυτο του ριχνω μεγαλο αδικο, δεν το συζητω.
για ολο το υπολοιπο ομως, για την φθορα της σχεσης σας και την αποσταση που απ οτι φανηκε υπηρχε τελικα, ειστε απο κοινου υπευθυνοι...

----------


## Luiza

κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό δεν λένε,,,?
απλά δεν είστε πιά μαζί,,,, απλά κοίτα να συνεχίσεις το δρόμο σου,,, απλά η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να αναλώνεσαι με καταστάσεις οι οποίες έχουν παρέλθει.
μην στεναχωριέσαι για κάτι που διορθώνεται και για κάτι που δεν διορθώνεται γιατί πολύ απλά και στις 2 περιπτώσεις δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου κ την υγεία σου και να είσαι σίγουρη,,, η ζωή συνεχίζεται ΜΕ ή ΑΝΕΥ σύντρόφου.

----------


## marie

φανταζομαι το πως νιωθεις και σε συμπονω φιλη μου.
ξερω πολλα ατομα που χωρισαν μετα απο μακροχρονιους δεσμους και με παιδια και μαλιστα μια φιλη μου την εγκατελειψε μετα 10 χρονια ενω περνουσε ενα σοβαρο πορβλημα με την υγεια της (καρκινο στο εντερο)
αυτα δυστηχως γινονται αυτα.Η φιλη μου λοιπον τα καταφερε και δε το βαζει κατω μου ειπε 'ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΩ ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ".Ο χρονος θα κλεισει της πληγες οσο και τωρα ολα αυτα σου ακουγονται απλα λογια ειναι αληθεια.
σε παρακαλω κανε κατι για εσενα επιβραβευε τον εαυτο σου καθε μερα καθε στιγμη ακομα και οταν πας κατι να ψωνισεις ακομα και αν σηκωθεις απο το κρεβατι μη σκεφτεσαι ξερω δε γινεται γιατι ερχονται αυτοματα οι σκεψεις και ο πονος αλλα δε εισαι η μονη που το περασε αυτο 
ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ 
θα ηθελα αν φυσικα και εσυ το θελεις να απαντησεις οποτε εχεις χρονο για το πως νιωθεις ακομα και τα ασχημα συναισθηματα την οργη βγαλτην 
ειναι φυσιολογικο και ανθρωπινο

----------


## marie

φανταζομαι το πως νιωθεις και σε συμπονω φιλη μου.
ξερω πολλα ατομα που χωρισαν μετα απο μακροχρονιους δεσμους και με παιδια και μαλιστα μια φιλη μου την εγκατελειψε μετα 10 χρονια ενω περνουσε ενα σοβαρο προβλημα με την υγεια της (καρκινο)
αυτα δυστηχως γινονται .Η φιλη μου μετο προβλημα υγειας τα καταφερε και δε το βαζει κατω μου ειπε 'ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΩ ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ".Ο χρονος θα κλεισει της πληγες οσο και τωρα ολα αυτα σου ακουγονται απλα λογια ειναι αληθεια.
σε παρακαλω κανε κατι για εσενα επιβραβευε τον εαυτο σου καθε μερα καθε στιγμη ακομα και οταν πας κατι να ψωνισεις ακομα και αν σηκωθεις απο το κρεβατι μη σκεφτεσαι, ξερω δε γινεται γιατι οι σκεψεις ερχονται αυτοματα οπως και ο πονος αλλα δε εισαι η μονη που το περναει μια τετοια κατασταση 
ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ειμαι σιγουρη θελει χρονο αρκετο χρονο αλλα μερα με τη μερα θα επουλωνεται η πληγη 
θα ηθελα αν φυσικα και εσυ το θελεις να απαντησεις οποτε εχεις χρονο για το πως νιωθεις ακομα και τα ασχημα συναισθηματα την οργη βγαλτην 
ειναι φυσιολογικο και ανθρωπινο

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καταρχήν βγάλε το θέμα από το Απώλεια Πένθος. Εύχομαι να μη σου τύχει κάτι τέτοιο για να καταλάβεις πως είναι η πραγματική απώλεια και όχι το ότι δεν τα βρήκες με τον άνθρωπο που θεωρούσες άνθρωπο σου.
Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι: ήσασταν δέκα χρόνια μαζί, ξύπνησε μια μέρα μετά το γάμο και έφυγε?
Λυπάμαι, αλλά όλο αυτό δεν μου κολλάει, εκτός και αν ο άνθρωπος αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα με την ψυχική του υγεία. Δεν φεύγει κανείς έτσι, σίγουρα κάτι έγινε.

----------


## Remedy

παντως θεοφανια μου, να σου πω ειλικρινα, πως εγω που εχω ζησει και τις δυο απωλειες, δεν μπορω ακομα να καταλαβω ποια ηταν η βαρυτερη, φοβαμαι δε μαλιστα, οτι ηταν ο χωρισμος...
δεν εννοω οτι αν μπορουσα να διαλεξω θα αλλαζα τον χωρισμο παρα τον θανατο. ουτε κατα διανοια!!!
και μαλιστα, δεν θα αλλαζα καν τον χωρισμο, οσο κι αν πονεσε.
αλλα βαρυτερος μεσα μου και μεγαλυτερη απωλεια, ηταν ο χωρισμος..

----------


## Betty-

Προτιμω θάνατο παρα χωρισμό.

Ειναι μεγαλη καταρα να ζει αυτός που εθαψες.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές την φράση 'καλύτερα να πέθαινε' για ανθρώπους που μας χώρισαν και μας πλήγωσαν. Και δεν μου αρέσει. Γιατί όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι μια σχέση που τέλειωσε να τελειώσει και μέσα μας, αν δεν τελειώσει ο θυμός, η πίκρα και η μνησικακία, ο 'νεκρός' είναι ο εαυτός μας. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, μιας και έχω ζήσει και τις δύο απώλειες χωρισμός-θάνατος (με σταθερές σχέσεις), νομίζω κι εγώ πως δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω τη βαρύτερη. Για εκείνη την πρώτη στιγμή τουλάχιστον, θα έλεγα πως ήταν ο θάνατος. Ίσως γιατί έχει αυτό το απόλυτο και αμετάκλητο, ίσως γιατί δεν συμβαίνει όταν ήδη έχουμε 'θάψει' μέσα μας έναν άνθρωπο, αλλά μπορεί να συμβεί και στο καλύτερο σημείο της σχέσης. Στο χωρισμό από την άλλη, έχουμε να σηκώσουμε το βάρος μιας επιλογής, μιας απόφασης (δικής μας ή του άλλου, σπάνια είναι απόλυτα κοινή) κι είναι συχνά πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## equilibrium

εχοντας βιωσει και εγω το χωρισμο,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι προδιαγεγραμμενα τα σταδια που θα περασει κανεις μεχρι να ξαναβρει και παλι τον εαυτο του.σιγουρα υπαρχει απογοητευση,θυμος μεχρι και μισος ,αλλοτε κατθλιψη ,απομονωση μεχρι που κοιτας τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη μια μερα και συνειδητοποιεις πως σου αξιζει να τον κανεις και παλι να χαμογελα ,να χαιρεται καθε στιγμη ακομη κι αν ειναι μονος του .τελικα καταλαβαινεις πως αυτος ο χωρισμος ισως προσθεσε ενα ακομη σκαλοπατι στο να ερθεις πιο κοντα στον εαυτο σου και να τον αγαπησεις δινοντας του πολλες νεες ευκαιριες.

----------


## Παστελι

Ο χωρησμος και ειδικα μεσα στον γαμο που υπαρχουν και παιδια ειναι οτι πιο σκληρο,δυσκολο και βασανιστικο υπαρχει.Το εχω ζησει και εχω ορκιστει μεσα μου οτι αν ξανα παντρευτω που δεν το βλεπω,δεν θα ξαναχωρησω ποτε.Καλο ειναι να το σκευτεται πολυ καλα πριν χωρησει καποιος.

----------


## partblah1990

δεν συμφωνώ !

----------


## lavie

Ναι και μένα με χωρίζει διότι έπαθα διπολική διαταραχή και τον απάτησα, όλη του η αγάπη ήταν ψέμα δε θέλει μια άρρωστη έχουμε δίδυμες κόρες 18μισό, τον αγαπώ, μένει εδώ ακόμη έχει δεσμό δεν με αφήνει να συνέλθω από αύριο θα ζητάει το δικηγόρο και εγώ να δω τι διαζύγιο πρέπει να πάρω συναινετικό ή όχι αφού δεν έχω εργασία και έφαγε χρήματα από τη περιουσία μου,δεν έχω κανένα στον κόσμο μόνο τη ψυχιατρό μου προσπαθώ,προσπαθώ...δε θέλω σύντροφο ή οτιδήποτε ξανά ,δείτε στο διπολική διαταραχή. Παστέλι εμένα είπε ότι τον νοιάζουν τα θέλω του μόνο πια και σιχαίνομαι το τρόπο που φέρεται στα κορίτσια

----------


## Σάτυρος

+1 απο εμενα, Χωρισμός = θάνατος... Θα ελεγα οτι ο θανατος ειναι αναποφευχτος οποτε απλως το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να προσαρμοστεις, οταν ομως οφειλεται η ασχημη κατασταση σε εσενα, τοτε προστιθενται κ οι ενοχες.


Καποια στιγμη θα ανοιξω ενα θεμα να εκφρασω μερικα πραγματα για τον εαυτο μου.  :Smile:

----------


## Danay1997

> Ναι και μένα με χωρίζει διότι έπαθα διπολική διαταραχή και τον απάτησα, όλη του η αγάπη ήταν ψέμα δε θέλει μια άρρωστη έχουμε δίδυμες κόρες 18μισό, τον αγαπώ, μένει εδώ ακόμη έχει δεσμό δεν με αφήνει να συνέλθω από αύριο θα ζητάει το δικηγόρο και εγώ να δω τι διαζύγιο πρέπει να πάρω συναινετικό ή όχι αφού δεν έχω εργασία και έφαγε χρήματα από τη περιουσία μου,δεν έχω κανένα στον κόσμο μόνο τη ψυχιατρό μου προσπαθώ,προσπαθώ...δε θέλω σύντροφο ή οτιδήποτε ξανά ,δείτε στο διπολική διαταραχή. Παστέλι εμένα είπε ότι τον νοιάζουν τα θέλω του μόνο πια και σιχαίνομαι το τρόπο που φέρεται στα κορίτσια


και μενα ο αγαπημενος μου πασχει απο διπολικη τον αγαπησα οσο τιποτε ,συνεχως μιλα εναντιον μου,
υποψιαζεται πως τον απατουσα,ενω τιποτε δεν υπηρχε μου εκοψε ολες τις συνδεσεις ενω ποτε δε τις χρεωνα με διεγραψε απο παντου με ξεφτιλισε τελειως.με εφτυσε και με στενοχωρησε φρικτα νιωθω σαν να χασα παιδι.

----------


## Danay1997

> οι παλιες αγαπες πανε στο παραδεισο


ετσι ειναι οι παλιες αγαπες πανε στο παραδεισο.

----------

